# Water cure Q



## 71_307 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi just a quick question for anyone on here that has water cured.. after the hole process is done is the bud really dye and brittle?? or after can you rehydrate it?


----------



## krsone (Nov 17, 2006)

after u water cure u got dry it with dhydrateor keep close tabs on bud when in dhdrator and use lowest setting I used 95 degrees the lowest I could check them every 15-30 mins to insure u dont over dry I liked water cure cuz it elimantes to tell tale odor that comes with drying but change the water everyday & making sure not to move buds around to much got to be a major PITA good luck and if u do over dry u can water cure again and add a little moisture back if u didnt overdry severly, remember to change the water everyday for 10 mininum


----------



## 71_307 (Nov 17, 2006)

for 10 days?? or 10 times?? cuz i reead this big thing on water cure where they said there wasnt any difference between 5 to 7 days but you should do 7  just to be sure..


----------

